# Oregon PurpleKush



## sintiva4play (Jan 10, 2008)

along with a blunt

*PLEASE review the "Site Rules"..* http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html


----------



## the widowmaker (Jan 10, 2008)

nice purple bud bro, i've just germinated some purple erkel x train wreck


----------



## LoveTheGreen (Jan 15, 2008)

*Wheres the pic?*


----------



## Hick (Jan 16, 2008)

LoveTheGreen said:
			
		

> *Wheres the pic?*


...removed, due to their huge "photobucket" links.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20694


----------

